# Laptop suggestions for a college student



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Looking for suggestions for my daughter. She picked a Toshiba A205 S5804 as a model that would suit her needs. I think it's a discontinued model as Circuit city, had the best price, is out of them and I don't see it listed on Toshiba's web site. What would you suggest as a good dependable comparable model and where would you buy it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Beeman said:


> Looking for suggestions for my daughter. She picked a Toshiba A205 S5804 as a model that would suit her needs. I think it's a discontinued model as Circuit city, had the best price, is out of them and I don't see it listed on Toshiba's web site. What would you suggest as a good dependable comparable model and where would you buy it?


That's a pretty nice laptop for a college kid, dual core processor and all. I would consider that machine going all out.

But dependability isn't really the issue. I don't think it's likely for you to have dependability issues with any machine today, and even if you did it would be a total crap shoot to try to predict which machine might have a problem in the future.

The real issue is which generation of laptop your daughter needs. I would think that a Pentium 4-M laptop with Windows XP would be satisfactory for a college student, and cost half as much as a dual core machine. Here are a whole bunch of Pentium M models that are right around $300, many with WinXP Home or Pro.

http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=619

Good luck!


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Beeman said:


> Looking for suggestions for my daughter. She picked a Toshiba A205 S5804 as a model that would suit her needs. I think it's a discontinued model as Circuit city, had the best price, is out of them and I don't see it listed on Toshiba's web site. What would you suggest as a good dependable comparable model and where would you buy it?


DH has a Toshiba and doesn't like it at all. I'm a Dell fan myself. I've had 2 desktops and 3 laptops and I like the service I've gotten. I've had good luck with their Inspiron line, but highly recommend that you buy the additional 3 year, on-site warranty in the event of problems after one year.

Never had any problems with either desktop, but the laptops are more finicky. When the first laptop started experiencing problems, Dell sent their technician to come to MY house to fix it the first time. And when the extended warranty was about to expire 3 years later, I needed another repair. Again, they sent a tech to MY house. But when the tech determined that the computer was not repairable, Dell sent me a refurbished one with another one year warranty on that one. My mom is still using that computer 5 years later!

My current laptop also experienced problems getting very close to the extended warranty expiration date and they, once again, fixed everything that was "bad." It's like having a whole new computer.

Just my experience. I'm sure others will be along to give their recommendations.

RVcook


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Nevada said:


> That's a pretty nice laptop for a college kid, dual core processor and all. I would consider that machine going all out.
> 
> But dependability isn't really the issue. I don't think it's likely for you to have dependability issues with any machine today, and even if you did it would be a total crap shoot to try to predict which machine might have a problem in the future.
> 
> ...


 That Toshiba was $429 new. The site you linked appears to be all refurbished, that adds a whole 'nother question about refurbished deals.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I would check with the school and see what they have or require. Many schools have stores that allow you to buy computers cheap.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Beeman said:


> That Toshiba was $429 new. The site you linked appears to be all refurbished, that adds a whole 'nother question about refurbished deals.


Actually $429 isn't a bad price for a dual core laptop. It will remain contemporary for a long time to come. However, a good XP machine will still be useful for the next 6 years, when the XP product life ends.

Refurbished computers aren't a problem. Usually it's a machine that was shipped new but the buyer noticed something wrong, such as the CD door not opening properly. The customer exchanges the laptop for a new one, then the factory replaces the CD drive and wholesales the laptop as refurbished. There's no reason to anticipate a problem because the laptop is being sold as refurbished.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

A lot of the schools are using Apple computer now. Best of both worlds. You can run OSX and Windows, Either XP or Vista.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bufordt said:


> A lot of the schools are using Apple computer now.


Good grief, Beeman is sending his daughter to college. Let's not recommend that he stunt her intellectual development with a Mac. 

I suppose next you'll recommend AOL. LOL


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Only one of many. Want more I'll google search for you.

http://www.macnewsworld.com/story/57746.html

Never used AOL. Never will. Also don't live in the dark ages of xp or windows 95 etc.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bufordt said:


> Only one of many. Want more I'll google search for you.


No thanks. In fact I'm aware that the Mac market share has risen from around 5% to around 7%, but I suspect that's because of brand recognition from the iPod & iPhone success.

While I think going to an Intel-based processor system (which makes Windows support possible) is a good move, I see it as becoming more like a PC. That's just a sign that the natural order of things is finally coming to equilibrium.

But it's more that just being an oddball hardware platform with a small footprint, it's also cultural. Mac users always say the same thing; "I got a Mac because they are so easy." The problem is that Mac users don't seem to be able to do anything with their Macs, so they ask PC users for help.

Look, let's be reasonable. The installed base for PCs is enormous. You can arm your kid with a background on how to be compatible with 7% of the business world, or arm your kid with a background on how to be compatible with the rest of the business world. Let's be realistic here, what makes the best sense?


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

http://blogs.computerworld.com/mac_os_bigger_in_business_but_still_small


Again one of many. I'll google search more for you if you wish. 

Microsoft messed up with vista. Most company's are running XP still an 8 year old software operating system. Using pc's that can run 64 bits. Apple's market share is expected to be something next year at over 15%. 

There is no reason to ask a PC user for help. All you have to do is load boot camp onto your mac and then load Windows. You have a dual boot system. Either OSX or Windows. You choose what system you need at the time.


http://www.macrumors.com/2008/03/03/apple-is-number-one-laptop-supplier-in-higher-education/

Your correct with your statement of arming your kid with the background on how to be compatible in the business world back in 2000. But with Apples growth rate at this day and age and the fact that most college kids are getting mac's now in the next few years when these kids graduate most of them if not all are going to want mac's on there desktop to do there job. So yea your right lets be reasonable here. Look to the future not the past with an 8 year old operating system. Give your kids the best chance they have in life to succeed. Spend the money and get them a Mac. 


__________________


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Last year I picked up a compaq with similar specs to this one, I have been very pleased with it. It goes on sale at Best Buy tomarrow for $379. I actually picked mine up a few days before (did not open it) and came back the day of the sale for the price match............I figured if they were not going to price match it I would return it. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8933005&st=cq50-105nr&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1215216329460

Ad scan for tomarrow:
http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq247/iceui/Best%20Buy/?action=view&current=bb2_Page_3-1.jpg

giffy
---------------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

giffy said:


> Last year I picked up a compaq with similar specs to this one, I have been very pleased with it. It goes on sale at Best Buy tomarrow for $379. I actually picked mine up a few days before (did not open it) and came back the day of the sale for the price match............I figured if they were not going to price match it I would return it.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8933005&st=cq50-105nr&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1215216329460


Nice machine for under $400.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

The ad I find shows $399 then $20 shipping and here tax is almost 10%. Best Buy store is over an hour away so gas and time isn't worth the trip. I didn't see $379 listed and they say minimum of 5 laptops per store so it might be a waste of time to go and try and save $20. Other stores will price match, but of course they don't have that model.


----------

